# Scraping Class: UK, Norway and Sweden



## Uglydog (Mar 24, 2014)

I asked Richard King about any upcoming Scraping classes within driving distance of MN. None are scheduled here. However, he mentioned that he has an upcoming class in Scandanavia. Perhaps HM members in UK, Norway and Sweden might be interested in this class. You can contact the host directly using the contact information below.

Daryl
MN
_____________________________________________________________________

"Haugjord, Jan Sverre" <jshaugjord@Norsonic.com>
> 
> Scraping class in Norway August 9.-11 (13) 2014-Invitation 
> 
> Hello all,
> 
> Sorry for the wait.
> 
> The proposed scraping class is planned to be held August 9.-11. 
> 3 full days from Saturday to Sunday, with an option for 2 days of "advanced" training the following Monday and Tuesday. 
> 
> Please. enlist by sending me an email reply with notification if you want a 3 days class or want to stay 5 days. 
> We want to have answers from all interested within 3 weeks from now. 
> Then I will inform Richard appropriately.
> 
> We need at least 8 students to have a go, but will take more. 
> The class is planned to be followed by a 2nd class in Sweden the following weekend.
> 
> Collective prepayment on Richard's notification after we have received the required number of students 
>  Course fee to him USD900 (NOK5450 at todays' exchange rate), 50%  prepaid when he informs us. To be sent via Pay Pal or Square.
> Additional fee for the "classroom" at 1000NOK a day shared by all, ie. if we are 10 students = NOK300 each for 3 days)
> 
> We will have access to a workshop and nice facilities, quite close to Gardermoen airport. 
> Students should bring projects you want to work on. 
> More info later.
> 
> Route planner and detailed info will be sent to participants well in advance. 
> Arrangements will be made for transport. 
>  Hotels are close, but I can also suggest alternatives in Oslo (from  which there should also be possible to arrange transport  each day)
> 
> Some suggestions: 
> http://gamotell.no/pages/no/priser.php
> http://dalovernatting.no/
> http://www.letsbookhotel.com/no/norw...ion.aspx?ord=5
> http://www.airbnb.no
> 
> 
> Kind rgds 
> Jan Sverre Haugjord 
> Cell phone +4792036935 
> Work email: jshaugjord@norsonic.com (if  you use this, I will get a copy to jsv-h@frisurf.no)


----------

